# I love my feathered friends!



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

I just thought I would share them


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

So cute! I see some silkies in there  that second pic looks exactly like one of mine when she was younger


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Great photos! I am chicken obsessed too!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Love the pics! Silkies are my favorite! The last pic looks alot like my Silkie Diva!


----------

